# Make virtual keyboard show up when external keyboard/remote is connected



## a11d3lete (9 mo ago)

I really like gboard because it has a voice typing feature, and I really like my harmony remote because I can map other keys on it. The problem is the TiVo stream 4k won't let me use both at the same time. Any time any external bluetooth device, keyboard, or remote is connected, the virtual keyboard just stops showing up. Today I found the solution and would like to share it.

1. Go to the play store and download "Buttons remapper." Do not download "Button mapper", they are different in that the later requires you to pay for what we need and adb.

2. Once you open the app, it will ask you to enable it in the accessibility settings, grant it.

3. Next go to the plus and select short and long press.

4. You need to select a key, could be home, menu, or a letter, but It must be selected from their list, and you should be able to press it on your remote or keyboard.

5. For Action, you must select "Show input menu". You can ignore everything else and just press ok.

6. Press your selected key and a menu will pop up saying "Change keyboard". Underneath it the option to Show virtual keyboard can be toggled to be turned on.

After that, the virtual keyboard will pop up regardless of whether you connect an external remote or keyboard connected. You can delete your key action to prevent the menu from showing up again or if you don't need it, you can uninstall buttons remapper


----------



## viewfindr (9 mo ago)

This worked great for me, thanks for sharing. Just as an additional note: you'll need to press the remapped key with the buttons remapper app open, otherwise the input menu won't come up. The setting is indeed permanent, as it still works even though I've uninstalled the app.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Anyone have issues with TiVo freezing, unresponsive after enabling Accessibility service for a button Remapper?


----------

